# *UPDATED* 5D Mark III Issue with EF 200 f/2L IS Official Canon Response



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-lens-combination-issues/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-lens-combination-issues/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-lens-combination-issues/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE* Canon’s Official Response


</strong>Canon USA has issued an official response to the 5D III IS noise issue:</p>
<p>“We have acknowledged that when using the camera with specific lenses, there is an abnormal noise during IS operation when the shutter button is pressed halfway (or remains pressed halfway), and we are now considering the countermeasures. We will let you know about the countermeasures as soon as they are finalized”</p>
<p>The two affected lenses are the Canon EF 200mm f/2.0 L IS USM Lens and the Canon EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS USM Lens.</p>
<p>Note that image quality is not affected by the abnormality. Also note that this noise does not occur during Live View including during video capture.</p>
<p><strong>The Bugs

</strong>No camera these days is going to launch issue free, and a very noticeable one has shown up with the 5D Mark III is used in combination with the EF 200 f/2L IS. The issue being an odd and rather loud noise from the what seems to be the image stabilizer. I have noticed this first hand while using the combination in AI Servo mode.</p>
<p>Others have noticed it, and there’s a thread on the <a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1098599" target="_blank">FredMiranda forums</a> about it.</p>
<p>I have tested multiple 5D Mark III bodies with the following lenses. I also tested multiple 1D Mark IVs with them as well.</p>
<ul>
<li>300 f/2.8L IS</li>
<li>300 f/2.8L IS II</li>
<li>400 f/2.8L IS</li>
<li>400 f/2.8L IS II</li>
<li>400 f/4 DO IS</li>
<li>500 f/4L IS</li>
<li>600 f/4L IS</li>
<li>800 f/5.6L IS (this came out the same time as the 200 f/2L IS)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Conclusion</strong>

I could only obviously reproduce the issue with the EF 200 f/2L IS on the 5D Mark III bodies, there was zero issue with the 1D Mark IV.  I have two EF 800 f/5.6L IS lenses, and initially I didn’t notice the noise, but it is slightly there once I took the lenses out of the office. It sounds a bit louder on the 5D Mark III than on the 1D Mark IV although the 200mm is definitely louder. I could be hearing things on the 800.</p>
<p>I have noticed images aren’t quite as sharp with the EF 200 f/2L IS on the 5D Mark III, I imagine it has something to do with the IS issues in AI Servo mode.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

This is the first post youve made with any feedback about your 5d3 isnt it?

Do you have any sort of post, hands on or review in the works?


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

I experienced this today in AI Servo mode with my 70-200 f4L IS.

Edit: The noise was excessive, and never happened with my t2i. It also continued for several seconds after I stopped focusing, and even after I had put the camera down.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

I just finished shooting the moon with 300 2.8 + 1.4x, but manually focused; and I have used the 300 2.8 in AI servo w/o a problem.


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

I've noticed a sound from my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II when the focus limiter is set to 2.5m-infinity and I am trying to focus on something within 2.5m. I never noticed that sound with 5D MkII or 7D.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

I've noticed some odd sounds with the 24-105L when the IS was on. Nothing dramatic like this, but some "new" sounds. I have very sensitive hearing, and this really jumped out at me.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



epiieq1 said:


> I experienced this today in AI Servo mode with my 70-200 f4L IS



That's disappointing...just bought one of those, was about to rent a 5DmkIII for a photo trip. Did it actually focus, function, etc, just make a strange noise? I also have a 24-105L, which it sounds like might have issues.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

i've noticed clunking from my 300 f4L IS... oh wait thats normal for that lens 

But seriously when i was testing the 70-200 f2.8L IS II and 100 f2.8L IS Macro they seemed to behave themselves no issues to report int he funny noise department none of the other lenses i've tested so far have IS other than the 300f4L which we all know is noisey


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

Hmmm, maybe this is Canon's way of trying to get everyone to upgrade to their latest lenses. Looking at other posts, it seems to be a problem with f/4.0 lenses. I haven't noticed any strange noises coming from my 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. Anything about that I usually rent. 


Rented the 400 f/2.8 IS II last month for a fashion show. OMG, what an incredible lens! It was so light, you could get away with hand held in a pinch (but I used a monopod). The AF was incredibly fast on my 1D Mark IV. Will rent it again this month for another shoot. Then I'll see if this noise is an isolated incident to certain lenses.


----------



## lipe (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

i am saving up for this 200F/2 this is the most of all the lens that I wish to get

hope canon fix this issue


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

I've used it with my 70-200mm f/4 IS L lens single and attached with my 1.4x III without the problem mentioned. I've also used it with my Canon 800mm L f/5.6 IS L lens and I haven't experience anything out of the ordinary.

Good luck to those with issues.


----------



## tron (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

I found a report about EF800mm 5.6L at Fred Miranda 

One person reported that the 800mm had the same problem as the 200 f/2:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1098599/1#10487028


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



tron said:


> I found a report about EF800mm 5.6L at Fred Miranda
> 
> One person reported that the 800mm had the same problem as the 200 f/2:
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1098599/1#10487028



I just finished my Spoonbills & More workshop hand-holding the 800mm and 5D MKIII on a boat and I didn't experienced this. I'll check it out again but that's something I would have noticed.


----------



## dstppy (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



DarkKnightNine said:


> Hmmm, maybe this is Canon's way of trying to get everyone to upgrade to their latest lenses.


Upgrade from the EF 200 f/2L IS to what? A human eye?

The one that Craig is posting about is here:
http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/telephoto/canon-200mm-f2l-is

As far as I know, if you're shooting at 200mm, you can't get better.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

My 5DIII arrived Monday afternoon and I spent a couple hours Tuesday afternoon at the Phoenix Zoo with it mounted to my 400 f/2.8 II. I didn't notice any unusual sounds.

It's a fantastic camera, though it's going to have a bit of a learning curve. With the best shots of both the ocelot and the jaguar, the eyes were acceptably sharp but sharpest focus was on the ear. I haven't adjusted the autofocus yet, so it's possible that could have played a role, but, honestly, it's more likely to be user error.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

So, I tested my lens again and what I was hearing had nothing to do with the focus limiter setting. I am hearing the image stabilizer when it's active, but the sounds is being conducted through the body. I never noticed it on the Mk II, so I slapped it on my EOS film body and I can hear it there too. It sounds like an old floppy-disk drive when it was seeking. I'm wonder if the Mk III body conducts sound differently or if I just missed it on the Mk II though I find that kind of hard to believe.

Anyway, none of this is affecting performance in any way.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*

Yep. Me too, on the first day I got my 5D3, with my formerly-near-silent 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II.

I was VERY scared. It really sounded like the lens' IS system was toast.

It seems ok now, and it hasn't recurred - so far.


----------



## vcp (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATED* 5D Mark III Issue with EF 200 f/2L IS*

Thanks for taking the time to test all the lenses you had on hand. It really sucks to have to wait and see how Canon is going to remedy this oversight. Hopefully it is taken care of promptly!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



epiieq1 said:


> I experienced this today in AI Servo mode with my 70-200 f4L IS.


Yikes - I have this lens and the 5D3 - I will try it later when I get home. I have tried a couple of shots with it but not in AI Servo mode.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATED* 5D Mark III Issue with EF 200 f/2L IS*

I'll have to try servo mode when I get home, it was fine the other day on one shot, but I never use servo.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATED* 5D Mark III Issue with EF 200 f/2L IS*

No problem with the 100L. That's the only IS lens I got.


----------



## vcp (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATED* 5D Mark III Issue with EF 200 f/2L IS*

  http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2170


----------



## altenae (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATED* 5D Mark III Issue with EF 200 f/2L IS*

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



Jamesy said:


> epiieq1 said:
> 
> 
> > I experienced this today in AI Servo mode with my 70-200 f4L IS.
> ...



I just tried this and it seems normal to me. My copy of the 70-200 F4/IS is far from silent anyway. I tried it on both my 40D and the 5D3 with identical results. In both cases AF was on AI Servo and I tried Mode 1 and 2, as well as 1.2m and 3m focus lengths.


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



bchernicoff said:


> So, I tested my lens again and what I was hearing had nothing to do with the focus limiter setting. I am hearing the image stabilizer when it's active, but the sounds is being conducted through the body. I never noticed it on the Mk II, so I slapped it on my EOS film body and I can hear it there too. It sounds like an old floppy-disk drive when it was seeking. I'm wonder if the Mk III body conducts sound differently or if I just missed it on the Mk II though I find that kind of hard to believe.
> 
> Anyway, none of this is affecting performance in any way.



I can hear strange sound inside the 5D III body - which you described perfectly like "an old floppy-disk drive when seeking" - even without mount any lens on a body. Just to try press shutter button half way and listen close to 5D mk III. What about you? It takes about 6 seconds, after that is again quiet.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anybody has any idea why these strange sound appear? Is there any new algorithm of IS drive implemented? I thought lenses have their own processors taking care for optimal IS operating. If camera itself has such an influence on IS operation then it can occur, that IS effectiveness depends on what camera lenses are mounted on. That's something new for me.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 30, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Does anybody has any idea why these strange sound appear? Is there any new algorithm of IS drive implemented? I thought lenses have their own processors taking care for optimal IS operating. If camera itself has such an influence on IS operation then it can occur, that IS effectiveness depends on what camera lenses are mounted on. That's something new for me.


I can't speak to the algorithm but keep in mind that this issue is only happening at with AI Servo where there is constant or near constant communication between the body and the lens. When you press the shutter (or AF-ON) on a body it sends the signal to start IS and obtain focus, in my experience it shuts off in five or six seconds with no shutter release or if your finger is removed from the shutter. With AI Servo that is constant so that communication way different, it verges on chatter so any tweak to the algorithm could make a particular lens design totally wonky.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 30, 2012)

Last night I tested the camera again with my 800mm and other lenses including the 70-200mm f/4. I didn't notice any difference with the IS.

I must have a body without the issue. ;D


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 30, 2012)

Maxis Gamez said:


> Last night I tested the camera again with my 800mm and other lenses including the 70-200mm f/4. I didn't notice any difference with the IS.
> 
> I must have a body without the issue. ;D


Craig reported on FM the following:
"The 800 might be a bit louder on the 5D3 than the 1D4, although it's not as obvious. I could have just been hearing things. The 200, there's no question about it.


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 30, 2012)

What's next Canon? :


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, confirmed, my 200/2 makes the noise in servo. Rock the camera a bit to make the IS work hard and the noise gets worse. 

200/2 + 5D3 = around $10,000 Canon best get this fixed.


----------



## vuilang (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone have a good estimate when this problem will be fixed?


----------



## Panurus (Apr 2, 2012)

5DII + 800mm, in one shoot mode, the photo are not sharp. 
5DII + 800mm : AI servo mode, I can see vibration in the viewfinder.

Thank you Canon. I am a beta tester now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2012)

vuilang said:


> Anyone have a good estimate when this problem will be fixed?


 
It will be fixed long before I can afford that lens. The body contains info about each EOS lens, and may have to set some internal adjustment different for that lens. Third party lenses tell the body that they are a certain Canon lens, which usually works fine until Canon updates the firmware to fix a problem.

There will probably be a general roll up of minor or even major fixes in two months. That seems to be the fastest that canon can do to develop and test fixes. 

I doubt that any third party lens is telling the camera its a 200mm f/2 though.


----------



## Crapking (Apr 3, 2012)

Camera	Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	300 mm
ISO Speed	3200

AI servo




DRYL1561 by PVC 2012, on Flickr

Used the 5d3 and the 300 2.8 (original) with just a slight humming/vibration noted. Seemed to lock focus quickly w/o jumping but more noticeable than any sound from the 1dIV.


----------



## vuilang (Apr 8, 2012)

What "Third Pary Lens" are you referring about?
the issues is with Canon 5d3 and CANON 200f2is.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> vuilang said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a good estimate when this problem will be fixed?
> ...


----------



## sparda79 (May 15, 2012)

Canon USA Issues EF 200mm f/2 L IS and EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS Service Notice
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2401


----------



## digiitch (May 15, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Lens Combination Issues?*



Maxis Gamez said:


> I've used it with my 70-200mm f/4 IS L lens single and attached with my 1.4x III without the problem mentioned. I've also used it with my Canon 800mm L f/5.6 IS L lens and I haven't experience anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Good luck to those with issues.



My experience with the 70-200 f/4L IS was that it _*always *_made excessive noise during IS. I can't imagine it could be any worse on a 5DIII


----------



## Jamesy (May 15, 2012)

My 70-200mm f/4 IS L is noisy for sure but it is the same on my 40D as it is on my 5D3.

I wonder if Canon intends to fix the issue with tape? LOL ;D


----------



## Heavyweight67 (May 16, 2012)

Now everyone will be avoiding certain serial numbers, then complaining that the resale of those will be reduced compared to the "non-affected"... and why lenses costing thousands could be released with "issues"...
I'm sure somewhere there is a site which compares noise values of lenses, and that Canon exceeds the noise of Nikon lenses.
For some I understand the annoyance, having to have the time to send equipment in for repairs (it rarely is ever straight forward)...shipping/handling/downtime.

I've been following the 5Diii "issue"...and find it amazing how many people have an hmmm OPINION...

So far it would seem, that not so many people own these "affected lenses', as the response has been minimal.

Now if only I can remember all the affected serial numbers, next time I go shopping...

Hopefully I don't get one of those, non fixed, excessive dB lenses...

I'm sure now that I think of it, I already have one 70-200 f/4....curses Canon..


----------



## briansquibb (May 16, 2012)

Heavyweight67 said:


> So far it would seem, that not so many people own these "affected lenses', as the response has been minimal.



I have one - but not getting a 5DIII so that is OK ;D


----------



## Jamesy (May 16, 2012)

The issue may very well impact the 1DX too.

It stands to reason, if Canon are using a new algorithm for AI Servo on the 5D3 and the algorithm is borrowed from the 1DX, then the 1DX will have the same issue with those lenses. If it was something that could be repaired in camera then Canon would not take the route of recalling the lenses - they would repair the camera body or issue a firmware update for it.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (May 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> then the 1DX will have the same issue with those lenses.



I didn't experience this when I used the 1D X few weeks ago with my 800mm. I'm not sure how accurate your statement is. We'll see.


----------



## Jamesy (May 16, 2012)

Is your 800 one of the effected revision codes?
EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM：If the fifth and sixth digit is 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, or 06.


----------



## iDphotography (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

didn't found any news about this recently.
I just found out that I have the same issue with my 100mm 2.8 macro.

The sound starts quietly but then the volume increases and increases.
I don't want to damage the lens nor the camera.

Any updates on this?
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2013)

iDphotography said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> didn't found any news about this recently.
> I just found out that I have the same issue with my 100mm 2.8 macro.
> ...


 
There has been no recent news because the affected lenses were recalled and fixed well over a year ago. The 100mm L macro was not affected, and I've not had a problem with either of my 5D MK III's, and have not seen it reported. its a relatively common lens, so users would be reporting issues by the thousands if there ware some sort of a general flaw.
http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?faqtcmuri=tcm:14-923859&page=1&type=important 
I suggest that you have it repaired.


----------

